

IOS source code for Wolfenstein 3D & Doom classic - sgoraya
http://www.bethblog.com/index.php/2011/09/08/ios-updates-source-code-for-wolfenstein-3d-classic-platinum-doom-classic/

======
wccrawford
I'm not sure if the source was available before. But if so, I'm wondering if
anyone has compared it to the original source to see what was changed?
Anything interesting? Anything major?

~~~
stephth
yes, id software is notorious for open sourcing all their games a while after
release.

John Carmack took a few months break from Rage development to work on these
(at least on Wolfenstein, not sure about Doom) [1], so there will definitely
be substantial differences to adapt to iOS, like - I'm guessing - OpenGL-ES
code and touch controls.

here's a write-up from Carmack about his Wolfenstein iPhone development
adventures:
[http://www.idsoftware.com/wolfenstein3dclassic/wolfdevelopme...](http://www.idsoftware.com/wolfenstein3dclassic/wolfdevelopment.htm)

[1] <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zgYG-_ha28>

~~~
smackfu
Great little detail:"Wolfenstein was originally written in Borland C and TASM
for DOS, but I had open sourced the code long ago, and there were several
projects that had updated the original code to work on OpenGL and modern
operating systems. "

Everyone benefits from Open Source, even the original creators.

------
bignoggins
DOOM doesn't compile, seems to be missing some files.

~~~
sosuke
They released the source code only which means no graphics or game data. I
tried to download and compile immediately as well.

~~~
bignoggins
darn, I thought it was all the assets too.

~~~
tjpick
usually easy enough to find, by digging around in the old disk box at the back
of your computer cupboard ;)

~~~
barrkel
The various Dooms are also on Steam - I bought them again just to have easier
access to them.

------
ammmir
why is there an agewall?

~~~
daeken
Everything on Bethsoft's blog (and most (all?) of their site) is behind an
agewall.

------
aninteger
This is actually old news if you read Fabien's code review pages. He has had
links to the ios source on there for a while.

------
terhechte
idkfa iddqd it's frightening that that's _still_ saved deep in my brain and
rapidly available.

~~~
coderdude
Don't forget idspispopd for noclip (Doom 1). I must have typed those cheats a
thousand times. If you tried using Doom cheats in Heretic you'd get the
opposite effect. idkfa would strip you of all weapons and iddqd would kill
you. Great addition to the game!

------
swlkr
Y U NO GITHUB?

